# Alles Gute marlob



## dalbi (17 Mai 2010)

Hi marlob,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo Marlob,
von mir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.
In Ostrach können wir ja noch darauf anstoßen. :sm24:
:sm20:


----------



## nade (17 Mai 2010)

Ohhh nua wesche dene doh 2 Flabbese....
:sm20:
Feier noch schön


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2010)

*Alles gute du Rucksack-Holländer*

Hallo Markus,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute  und jetzt
noch einmal in der Sprache die du in deinen Beufsleben sprichst:
"het allerbeste voor zijn verjaardag"

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Marlob*

Hallo Markus,

meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburststag und alles Gute für die Zukunft. Ich schicke Dir auf diesem Wege einen virtuellen Kasten Veltins Pilsener in das Land der sympathischen Niederländer, die müssen sich leider meist mit der Heineken Plörre begnügen ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## crash (17 Mai 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Mai 2010)

ja dann mal alles gute

wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf, feier in Deutschland. Das essen in Holland ist zum :sb5:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo marlob,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 Mai 2010)

Servus marlob!

Alles Gute von mir!


----------



## Homer79 (17 Mai 2010)

...auch ich wünsche alles gute zum geburtstag...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Solaris (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo marlob,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo Markus. Du altere Tulpenzwiebel....

Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag  und feier schön. Trink nicht mehr wie reingeht und immer Kopf hoch !!!!

Vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe kotzen.


Wir sehen uns in Ostrach.......


Axel


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo marlob,
auch von mir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2010)

He marlob, Alles Gute und viel Erfolg in Allem, was du tust!


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2010)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

alles Gute und Liebe zum Ehrentage

vom Jens


----------



## RGerlach (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo Marlob,

auch von mir: alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Eine schöne Feier.

:sm20:                                           :sm24:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo Markus,
auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche :
:sm20: und Alles Gute und für heute Abend dann :sm24: ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich!!!


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Mai 2010)

Von mir Talürnich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag. 
(Und Trink nicht mehr, wie mit gewalt reingeht!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Mai 2010)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## HaDi (17 Mai 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute auch von HaDi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Mai 2010)

Ha von mir auch...


----------



## Pizza (17 Mai 2010)

Hi Markus

Alles Jute zum Jeburtstach.

:sm20:

Sauf net so viel, immerhin möchtest Du ja auch mal so alt werden, wie Du aussiehst 

Wir sehen uns in Ostrach


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo marlob,

jetzt bin ich einmal einen Tag nicht am PC und dann feierst Du gleich Geburtstag. 
Nachträglich alles Gute zu Deinem Festtag. Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich reich beschenken lassen.


----------



## Kai (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo marlob,

ich wünsche Dir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## M4RKU5 (18 Mai 2010)

Hi Marlob,
ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG.
:sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## jabba (18 Mai 2010)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute.


----------



## Jan (18 Mai 2010)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (18 Mai 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:            

Falls Du schön Party gefeiert hast :sm24::s10::s7:, 
hoffe ich Du konntest heute wenigstens anständig ausschlafen :sm13:

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## MW (18 Mai 2010)

nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------

